# Altima Grounding Kits



## sportstergti (Apr 25, 2007)

I just read about Grounding kits and what they are supposed to do, with gas at $5.00 per gallon in Canada, does it make that much of a difference, I only put about 10,000 kms on this car but 20,000 per year on my junker.

I don't find gas mileage especially on the highway too bad for the 3.5SE Altima but better is better. My Saturn station wagon 1999 got 82KMs per gallon from Quebec City to Toronto with a few different fill-ups back and forth a few years ago, I did not believe it till I tracked it a few times. Flatter roads and smoother too makes a lot of difference. The car had three people in it and a full load for a trip on top of that.

Would like to know if anyone has installed any grounding kits and if they did what the results were. One of the companies listed a set for $49 US, thanks.


----------

